# How can I loose weight



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm 14 years old and I am 14 stone I am big builded but want to loose the weight I can I have been going to the gym doing weights and going jogging but I struggling to loose fat but I am gaining muscle how can I loose a lot I fat in a short time

Thanks


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Eat a bit less.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> I'm 14 years old and I am 14 stone I am big builded but want to loose the weight I can I have been going to the gym doing weights and going jogging but I struggling to loose fat but I am gaining muscle how can I loose a lot I fat in a short time
> 
> Thanks


Learn about the simplest thing in nutrition, that's all.... Read the stickies mate. 

And you can't really lose a lot of fat in a short time, at least that's not optimal. 0,5kg a week is probably the best number to aim for.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Learn about the simplest thing in nutrition, that's all.... Read the stickies mate.


Ok thanks should I read the ones on this forum or the others


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ok thanks should I read the ones on this forum or the others


Just read it here mate, a lot of good, valuable information!  I've also just edited my previous comment just fyi.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ok thanks a lot


Np, this is probably the one containing the best basic beginner info http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

One thing you'll learn is that there isn't one answer that works for everyone unfortunately. Get reading and find an answer which suits you best. Good luck.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

stop eating fast food like mcdonalds kfc etc and dont say you dont eat takeaway food because all teenagers doo as well as sit on their x box for hours and hours


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

what are you doing on a bodybuilding forum at 14 yeas of age ? go out and play football or something


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> what are you doing on a bodybuilding forum at 14 yeas of age ? go out and play football or something


I am starting boxing but I do weights at my uncles gym I do weights 3 times a week and cardio one time a week


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> I am starting boxing but I do weights at my uncles gym I do weights 3 times a week and cardio one time a week


That does not answer my question why you are on a bodybuilding forum , surely your uncle who owns a gym will advise you on how to lose weight


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

It not a pro gyms it's a gym he built up for him self and I couldn't find any websites or forms that where I could get advice


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

big vin said:


> That does not answer my question why you are on a bodybuilding forum , surely your uncle who owns a gym will advise you on how to lose weight


What's the problem really? Surely the advice you can get here is many times better than the general knowledge in the gyms etc?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> It not a pro gyms it's a gym he built up for him self and I couldn't find any websites or forms that where I could get advice


It's fine mate, you'll find lots of info and help here.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

DanishM said:


> What's the problem really? Surely the advice you can get here is many times better than the general knowledge in the gyms etc?


He should not be on a bodybuilding forum that has steroid sections who knows what other info he will pick up on here


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> It's fine mate, you'll find lots of info and help here.


Thanks reading through some of the stickys and finding them interesting

Thanks again


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

you are only 14 eat less fast foods and keep doing your boxing less in than out and you will lose weight its very simple


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

big vin said:


> He should not be on a bodybuilding forum that has steroid sections who knows what other info he will pick up on here


I think those are concerns of his parents, not ours tbh. He comes here to seek information on how to lose weight, I find that being a good thing, instead of just starving himself or something else. If he wants info about steroids, it's easily available wherever he goes...


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> I think those are concerns of his parents, not ours tbh. He comes here to seek information on how to lose weight, I find that being a good thing, instead of just starving himself or something else. If he wants info about steroids, it's easily available wherever he goes...


First things I am not even looking at steroids as I have heard at school in our biology lessons that they can muck up your body if I want to gain muscle I want to it natural


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> First things I am not even looking at steroids as I have heard at school in our biology lessons that they can muck up your body if I want to gain muscle I want to it natural


That's a good view to have bud, I have the exact same. I'm 21 and I haven't even shed a thought about using steroids, as I'm too afraid to fûck up my natural hormones, amongst other reasons.  Also being a teen means, that your hormones are sky high, so you gain muscle easily and shift fat easily too!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> That's a good view to have bud, I have the exact same. I'm 21 and I haven't even shed a thought about using steroids, as I'm too afraid to fûck up my natural hormones, amongst other reasons.  Also being a teen means, that your hormones are sky high, so you gain muscle easily and shift fat easily too!


Ya I know a body builder and he done it all natural he didn't use steroids he ate pasta for breakfast lunch and dinner. Thanks for sticking up for me


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ya I know a body builder and he done it all natural he didn't use steroids he ate pasta for breakfast lunch and dinner. Thanks for sticking up for me


As you've probably read by now from the stickies, the most important thing is to have a great diet. As you want to lose weight, you just have to be in a calorie deficit. It's simple as that, take away some of that junk food and exercise (cardio) some more!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> As you've probably read by now from the stickies, the most important thing is to have a great diet. As you want to lose weight, you just have to be in a calorie deficit. It's simple as that, take away some of that junk food and exercise (cardio) some more!


I don't eat fast food as I find it a wast as I'm hungry with in a hour but the foods I eat at home can be a bit fatty


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ya I know a body builder and he done it all natural he didn't use steroids he ate pasta for breakfast lunch and dinner. Thanks for sticking up for me


Its ok for a bodybuilder at 16 /17 stone to be earing pasta for b/fast dinner and lunch as he will have alot of muscle and will be burning it off , dont you be eating that much pasta you will definitely pit weight on .

This is pointless .


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> I don't eat fast food as I find it a wast as I'm hungry with in a hour but the foods I eat at home can be a bit fatty


Then chips, sweets etc.  Just cut down a bit, and do more cardio, and you will be sorted!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Then chips, sweets etc.  Just cut down a bit, and do more cardio, and you will be sorted!


Ok thanks for advice I think I will read a bit more up on dieting thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Its ok for a bodybuilder at 16 /17 stone to be earing pasta for b/fast dinner and lunch as he will have alot of muscle and will be burning it off , dont you be eating that much pasta you will definitely pit weight on .
> 
> This is pointless .


Ya I know I was just saying I onley eat pasta if my mum has cooked it which is normally every Tuesday I was just saying he ate pasta instead of using steroids to build his muscles


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ok thanks for advice I think I will read a bit more up on dieting thanks


No problem. Ask away if you have more questions. :thumbup1:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ya I know I was just saying I onley eat pasta if my mum has cooked it which is normally every Tuesday I was just saying he ate pasta instead of using steroids to build his muscles


This just proves my point about why you should no on this forum you are already talking about steroids


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> This just proves my point about why you should no on this forum you are already talking about steroids


What I think steroids are a wast of money they can muck up your body and I think it is cheating anything I know on steroids I have learned at school in a biology class when we learned about muscles


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> What I think steroids are a wast of money they can muck up your body and I think it is cheating anything I know on steroids I have learned at school in a biology class when we learned about muscles


good lad now go out for a forty minute jog and have some turkey and salad for tea but you are not going to do that you would rather sit on your ass and play on your pc , you asked how to lose weight and i have told you so just do it


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> good lad now go out for a forty minute jog and have some turkey and salad for tea but you are not going to do that you would rather sit on your ass and play on your pc , you asked how to lose weight and i have told you so just do it


Actually been for a hour jog this morning and now spending some time with my family and for my tea I am having chicken and salad I find video games boring don't juge me on all the other teenagers who do this I want to loose weight and I am loosing but needed some diet help I want to loose weight as I want to join the army when I'm older


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> Actually been for a hour jog this morning and now spending some time with my family and for my tea I am having chicken and salad I find video games boring don't juge me on all the other teenagers who do this I want to loose weight and I am loosing but needed some diet help I want to loose weight as I want to join the army when I'm older


Ok good lad well done keep putting more out than in and you will lose weight guaranteed it does not have to be jogging anything will do even the dance things you young uns do on your x box


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Ok good lad well done keep putting more out than in and you will lose weight guaranteed it does not have to be jogging anything will do even the dance things you young uns do on your x box


Thanks for advice


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

big vin said:


> This just proves my point about why you should no on this forum you are already talking about steroids


This is an open forum. Kids know about just about anything, porn, drugs etc... The point is, he is looking and asking for information. He's educating himself. That in my eyes is a good thing. To tell him to go out and play football or something is a bit condescending. There's nothing wrong with a 14 year old lad being interested in bodybuilding. I was messing about with weights at his age and so were a lot of my friends.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

PaulB said:


> This is an open forum. Kids know about just about anything, porn, drugs etc... The point is, he is looking and asking for information. He's educating himself. That in my eyes is a good thing. To tell him to go out and play football or something is a bit condescending. There's nothing wrong with a 14 year old lad being interested in bodybuilding. I was messing about with weights at his age and so were a lot of my friends.


I can see where you are coming from but his post was asking how he can lose weight which i have answered less food more exercise telling him to play football i was meaning an example .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

hello fella , honestly try to drink plenty water, at least 1pt of water 10 mins before eating any food, the brain and stomach can trick you to think its hungry but really its thirsty , learn about high and low GI foods, your young so time is on your side so im sure you be fine , it's not a sprint it's a marathon , healthy foods are far more tasty than you might think , honestly learn about food and how the body work's and i can asure you it will change your life for the good ,

healthy body is a happy mind


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

micky12 said:


> hello fella , honestly try to drink plenty water, at least 1pt of water 10 mins before eating any food, the brain and stomach can trick you to think its hungry but really its thirsty , learn about high and low GI foods, your young so time is on your side so im sure you be fine , it's not a sprint it's a marathon , healthy foods are far more tasty than you might think , honestly learn about food and how the body work's and i can asure you it will change your life for the good ,
> 
> healthy body is a happy mind


Thanks know about different exisise but don't know a lot about dieting thanks


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ya I know a body builder and he done it all natural he didn't use steroids he ate pasta for breakfast lunch and dinner. Thanks for sticking up for me





DanishM said:


> That's a good view to have bud, I have the exact same. I'm 21 and I haven't even shed a thought about using steroids, as I'm too afraid to fûck up my natural hormones, amongst other reasons.  Also being a teen means, that your hormones are sky high, so you gain muscle easily and shift fat easily too!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just been at the school gym for a hour doing running rowing and a stepper machine for my cardio feeling tired and amazing never did so much in just under an hour burnt more then 200 calories


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Something is off here.....


What do you mean


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> At 14 stone and hour on those machines at even a moderate intensity should yield 600 calories.
> 
> You should also tell your mum you want to lose weight and ask her to help you as she prepared your meals


I didn't actually count my calories I know I got more then 200 as I got 100 on running 80 on rowing not sure what I got on steppers though I spent a lot of time on them though also they were just set to avarage weight not mine

And my mum is changing my meals but I'm trying to read up on it and find out what I like and don't like what is good what isn't ext


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Today I had toast for breakfast a packet of crisps sandwich and chocolate bar for lunch and I'm having sausage and mash for tea I am loosing weight my problem was I never ate healthy when I was younger also there was a shop across the road from my school so I used to go there every day


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

big vin said:


> what are you doing on a bodybuilding forum at 14 yeas of age ? go out and play football or something


This might be part of the problem.Im sure OP isnt just researching here, when hes on using the PC.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

essexboy said:


> This might be part of the problem.Im sure OP isnt just researching here, when hes on using the PC.


What's op also normally I'm on my phone on here like now normally when I finished my workout also I'm into making such as props and woodwork that's what I normally do I have also started roller skating for a laguth with my sister and my m8


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

matthewr7935 said:


> What's op also normally I'm on my phone on here like now normally when I finished my workout also I'm into making such as props and woodwork that's what I normally do I have also started roller skating for a laguth with my sister and my m8


Sorry I dont understand.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Sorry I dont understand.


What does op mean also what I meant was I don't spend hours on a computer I come on here once in a while just when in planning my diet


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Swap toast for porridge and banana
> 
> Swap the Chrisps and chocolate for fruit and a handful of nuts or bring 2 sandwiches
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I is sliced have ok and a cheese topped roll as that is what I normally have


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok these are just normally rolls you buy in a pack of four


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I have to agree with this there are thinks in this site that someone so young could pick up and try and end up in hospital or dead.


As I have said before I want to build muscle natural I think steroid are a wast of money they can muck up your body and I think it is cheating I will never do steroids I have been bought up being told they are bad for you I will do it natural with blood sweat and tears


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> As I have said before I want to build muscle natural I think steroid are a wast of money they can muck up your body and I think it is cheating I will never do steroids I have been bought up being told they are bad for you I will do it natural with blood sweat and tears


Why have you been brought up being told steroids are bad for you , why would steroids even come into conversation?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Why have you been brought being told steroids are bad for you , why would steroids even come into conversation?


In lessons in school about muscles like pe and biology lesson also I got bought up mucking around with the small dumbbells also my uncle thought me a little but but he always told me to build muscle natural and don't use steroids he didn't believe in them as the person who helped him and coached was a body builder who also didn't believe in them as he saw people actually ruin there lives through them for example used the to much this is what I got told when I started mucking around with weights


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Troll?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

PainGain said:


> Troll?


What I'm trying to loose weight but I need help doing it the only thing I'm looking at on here is this topic here and body building for teens topic it isn't my fault every one keeps saying I shouldn't be on here I haven't even thought about looking at the steroids part and I don't want to if your not going to comment on how to help me loose the weight I want please don't comment

Thanks


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> In lessons in school about muscles like pe and biology lesson also I got bought up mucking around with the small dumbbells also my uncle thought me a little but but he always told me to build muscle natural and don't use steroids he didn't believe in them as the person who helped him and coached was a body builder who also didn't believe in them as he saw people actually ruin there lives through them for example used the to much this is what I got told when I started mucking around with weights


And not a single period was given that day. :lol:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> In lessons in school about muscles like pe and biology lesson also I got bought up mucking around with the small dumbbells also my uncle thought me a little but but he always told me to build muscle natural and don't use steroids he didn't believe in them as the person who helped him and coached was a body builder who also didn't believe in them as he saw people actually ruin there lives through them for example used the to much this is what I got told when I started mucking around with weights


Oh right so he said it was ok to use them but not too much lol, like i said bad idea coming on this forum you are already talking about steroids at 14 , ridiculous


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Oh right so he said it was ok to use them but not too much lol, like i said bad idea coming on this forum you are already talking about steroids at 14 , ridiculous


Plz don't start this again


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Oh right so he said it was ok to use them but not too much lol, like i said bad idea coming on this forum you are already talking about steroids at 14 , ridiculous


He said don't use them at all he saw to many things go wrong with other body builders who used them like I said I am not going to look at the steroids part or even think of it but please could every one please just stop now as I wrote how to loose weight and I have got my answer I only look under diet, cardio and weights that is all


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Loosing weight isn't all that difficult a concept to grasp mate. You need to look at how many calories your eating and how many your burning. If you burn more than you eat, you'll loose fat. I was a fat teenager. It was ****.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Beans said:


> Loosing weight isn't all that difficult a concept to grasp mate. You need to look at how many calories your eating and how many your burning. If you burn more than you eat, you'll loose fat. I was a fat teenager. It was ****.


Thanks I have been reading how to calculate how many calories you need I want to loose weight as I want to join the army but thought if I start loosing weight now I won't have to do it later on when I'm 16 also I want to get healthy as I have diabetes in my family I don't want to be the next person to get it

Thanks for advice


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Plz don't start this again


Just ignore him mate


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Just ignore him mate


Cheers


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks I have been reading how to calculate how many calories you need I want to loose weight as I want to join the army but thought if I start loosing weight now I won't have to do it later on when I'm 16 also I want to get healthy as I have diabetes in my family I don't want to be the next person to get it
> 
> Thanks for advice


Watching your diet is beneficial in avoiding getting diabetes


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Watching your diet is beneficial in avoiding getting diabetes


That's why I joined this forum to get advice on how to get fit and healthy also to get diet advice diet is the main reason because I have read a lot online on eat this don't eat this but a lot of the things is have see tell you to eat it one minuet but the next dont


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> That's why I joined this forum to get advice on how to get fit and healthy also to get diet advice diet is the main reason because I have read a lot online on eat this don't eat this but a lot of the things is have see tell you to eat it one minuet but the next dont


IF you are not a diabetic you dont have to eat specific foods you just dont want to be overweight


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks I have been reading how to calculate how many calories you need I want to loose weight as I want to join the army but thought if I start loosing weight now I won't have to do it later on when I'm 16 also I want to get healthy as I have diabetes in my family I don't want to be the next person to get it
> 
> Thanks for advice


I had the same plan when I was your age.. Then I got a girlfriend and all that Army business went out the window. My grandad is diabetic. You start watching what you eat and you'll be fine mate. I don't have diabetes. Keep exercising, doing your cardio. Thats really important. Stop eating junk. I love sugary foods but I'm a fat boy and I can't get away with eating them. It's not fun but you have to deal with it. Fruit is good. It tastes nice and stops me craving sugar. Water is important, drink it instead of fizzy stuff. If you have to drink something fizzy, make it diet. There no good for you but better in terms of fat loss than sugary stuff. When you eat you have to think of your meals in three parts. Protein - eggs & lean meats, Carbohydrates - rice, bread, pasta & Fat's - oil's & nuts and such.. Don't count veggies as calories just eat them, spinach, broccoli, asparagus and greenbeans are all good. Lot's of others too, there just what I like. What times of the day do you eat currently? You need to work out how to fit your food in around your day. I eat 6-7 small meals with 60% protein, 45% carbs and 5% fat (rougly) in every meal. I cook them the night before and put them in lunch boxes so that there ready for the day.

This is my current diet -

Meal 1

75g's Whey Concentrate in water - P60/C7/F5 - 297Kcal

100g's Oats - P6/C25/F0 - 147Kcal

10g's BCAA

Meal 2

200g's Grilled Chicken Breast - P32/C0/F3 - 156Kcal or 200g's Beef steak - P44/C0/F8 - 250Kcal

100g's Basmati rice P4/C45/F0 - 205Kcal or 100g's Sweet Potato Baked - P4/C41/F0 - 180Kcal

Green beans / Asparagus

Meal 3

200g's Grilled Chicken Breast - P32/C0/F3 - 156Kcal or 200g's Beef steak - P44/C0/F8 - 250Kcal

100g's Basmati rice P4/C45/F0 - 205Kcal or 100g's Sweet Potato Baked - P4/C41/F0 - 180Kcal

Green beans / Asparagus

Meal 4 Pre WO

50g's Whey Concentrate in water - P39/C5/F3 - 198Kcal

Meal 5 - PWO

10g's BCAA

50g's Whey Concentrate in water - P39/C5/F3 - 198Kcal

100g's Oats - P6/C25/F0/S3 - 147Kcal

Meal 6

200g's Beef steak - P44/C0/F8 - 250Kcal

Asparagus

Total Kcal - 1959

Total Protein - 266

Total Carbs - 132

Total Fat - 25

(Whey protein is a powder that you make a kind of milk shake out of, you don't need to bother with it yet, normal food is a lot better for you)

Now I'm not telling you to do that. It's boring. It's not practical for you and you won't stick to it. My point is that you need to know what's going in, so that you know what's going on.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Beans said:


> I had the same plan when I was your age.. Then I got a girlfriend and all that Army business went out the window. My grandad is diabetic. You start watching what you eat and you'll be fine mate. I don't have diabetes. Keep exercising, doing your cardio. Thats really important. Stop eating junk. I love sugary foods but I'm a fat boy and I can't get away with eating them. It's not fun but you have to deal with it. Fruit is good. It tastes nice and stops me craving sugar. Water is important, drink it instead of fizzy stuff. If you have to drink something fizzy, make it diet. There no good for you but better in terms of fat loss than sugary stuff. When you eat you have to think of your meals in three parts. Protein - eggs & lean meats, Carbohydrates - rice, bread, pasta & Fat's - oil's & nuts and such.. Don't count veggies as calories just eat them, spinach, broccoli, asparagus and greenbeans are all good. Lot's of others too, there just what I like. What times of the day do you eat currently? You need to work out how to fit your food in around your day. I eat 6-7 small meals with 60% protein, 45% carbs and 5% fat (rougly) in every meal. I cook them the night before and put them in lunch boxes so that there ready for the day.
> 
> This is my current diet -
> 
> ...


Thanks so much this is great


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> IF you are not a diabetic you dont have to eat specific foods you just dont want to be overweight


Yes but I want to avoid getting it when I'm older


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Drink lots and lots of water! If you are doing cardio excercises like jogging, circuits, rowing etc then the best time to do these are first thing in a morning (before school)!

Get the heart racing, if you are jogging then throw a few 1 minute sprints in there with minute jogging inbetween.

Research HITT training.

Here is a link to some good info http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-best-cardio-for-weight-loss-a-hiit-workout-routine-to-burn-belly-fat-fast/

Good luck!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

[QUOT E=PainGain;4916389]Drink lots and lots of water! If you are doing cardio excercises like jogging, circuits, rowing etc then the best time to do these are first thing in a morning (before school)!

Get the heart racing, if you are jogging then throw a few 1 minute sprints in there with minute jogging inbetween.

Research HITT training.

Here is a link to some good info http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-best-cardio-for-weight-loss-a-hiit-workout-routine-to-burn-belly-fat-fast/

Good luck!


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

PainGain said:


> Drink lots and lots of water! If you are doing cardio excercises like jogging, circuits, rowing etc then the best time to do these are first thing in a morning (before school)!
> 
> Get the heart racing, if you are jogging then throw a few 1 minute sprints in there with minute jogging inbetween.
> 
> ...


HIIT training I meant. Damn Predictive text!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

PainGain said:


> HIIT training I meant. Damn Predictive text!


Don't worry I know what you meant get the same thing with my phone


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

big vin said:


> This just proves my point about why you should no on this forum you are already talking about steroids


Are you taking the fvcking pi$$?! You were the first one to mention it! The kid came on here looking for advice on diet and nutrition, and you mention steroids! By your own logic, you're the reason he shouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

engllishboy said:


> Are you taking the fvcking pi$$?! You were the first one to mention it! The kid came on here looking for advice on diet and nutrition, and you mention steroids! By your own logic, you're the reason he shouldn't be on this forum.


Bravo!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

PainGain said:


> Drink lots and lots of water! If you are doing cardio excercises like jogging, circuits, rowing etc then the best time to do these are first thing in a morning (before school)!
> 
> Get the heart racing, if you are jogging then throw a few 1 minute sprints in there with minute jogging inbetween.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much just looked at it and going to have a go thanks


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Are you taking the fvcking pi$$?! You were the first one to mention it! The kid came on here looking for advice on diet and nutrition, and you mention steroids! By your own logic, you're the reason he shouldn't be on this forum.


Thats complete rubbish , steroids was mentioned on the first page of this forum so i rest my case


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Thats complete rubbish , steroids was mentioned on the first page of this forum so i rest my case


No they weren't you were the one who bought it up


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

big vin said:


> stop eating fast food like mcdonalds kfc etc and dont say you dont eat takeaway food because all teenagers doo as well as sit on their x box for hours and hours


pot noodle + xbox = big person


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

How's it going so far? Been exercising? How's the diet?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> How's it going so far? Been exercising? How's the diet?


Yes it is going good I exisise 4 days a week getting better with not eating sugary foods it isn't so much the sweets and chocolate it is more the fizzy drinks that I'm having trouble with


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Dont lie look back right from the start steroids were mentioned by DanishM i have copied and pasted it ;
> 
> DanishM DanishM is online now
> 
> ...


What he was just saying that me being on here is your concern it is my parents he mentions this after you and I'm not lying you did mention them first


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> What he was just saying that me being on here is your concern it is my parents he mentions this after you and I'm not lying you did mention them first


 you carry on doing what you are doing you know best


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> you carry on doing what you are doing you know best


Ok I will as I have lost half a stone just by doing exisise which I started at the begging of the year


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ok I will as I have lost half a stone just by doing exisise which I started at the begging of the year


Well you obviously dont need advice so carry on


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Yes it is going good I exisise 4 days a week getting better with not eating sugary foods it isn't so much the sweets and chocolate it is more the fizzy drinks that I'm having trouble with


Haha, at least go with the diet sodas then  I too have some Pepsi max once in a while.. Keep up the good work!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Well you obviously dont need advice so carry on


I needed it on diet but I have learned more on different things to do like hit

Work out


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Haha, at least go with the diet sodas then  I too have some Pepsi max once in a while.. Keep up the good work!


Thanks it's more when I get home as my little sister drinks a lot of fizzy but every one else like my mum dad and my sister are getting better as they have seen I am happier and more confident now then I was at the end of last year also my dad has realised how unfit he is lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks it's more when I get home as my little sister drinks a lot of fizzy but every one else like my mum dad and my sister are getting better as they have seen I am happier and more confident now then I was at the end of last year also my dad has realised how unfit he is lol


Sounds like a bad diet in general in your family.

Water is lovely though, I don't know how people can dislike it?! I drink 4 liters a day lol


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Sounds like a bad diet in general in your family.
> 
> Water is lovely though, I don't know how people can dislike it?! I drink 4 liters a day lol


Ya it is my dad with the bad diet my mum has been on a diet but my dad has always been able to eat what he wants and never put no weight on

I know I like water to and drink it more at school now then at home which is ok as I am trying to drink more squash at home


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

big vin said:


> Thats complete rubbish , steroids was mentioned on the first page of this forum so i rest my case


Yeah it was, by you! You were the first person to mention them. No one would have bought them up if you didn't mention it.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't mean to open can of worms here, but... 

I'd say if your only goal is to lose weight, as long as the fizzy drinks your drinking are diet and have basically zero calories, it's fine.

If your goal is to be healthy as well, then I wouldn't drink them as the ingredient list, especially for diet drinks are pretty big...


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Yeah it was, by you! You were the first person to mention them. No one would have bought them up if you didn't mention it.


Its a bodybuilding forum with a steroid section , there are thousands of comments already posted up about steroids ,whoever mentioned them first is irrelevant, whats relevant he is on a forum with a steroid section so he is obviously going to read about them you fool.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

big vin said:


> Its a bodybuilding forum with a steroid section , there are thousands of comments already posted up about steroids ,whoever mentioned them first is irrelevant, whats relevant he is on a forum with a steroid section so he is obviously going to read about them you fool.


You come in here mentioning it out of the blue, then you come at him for responding to your message, and claim him for talking about them. Come on mate, give him a break! What's your problem with him since you feel the need to be an ässhole? Is being nice to other people seeking advice too much to ask for or what?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Echo said:


> Don't mean to open can of worms here, but...
> 
> I'd say if your only goal is to lose weight, as long as the fizzy drinks your drinking are diet and have basically zero calories, it's fine.
> 
> If your goal is to be healthy as well, then I wouldn't drink them as the ingredient list, especially for diet drinks are pretty big...


Thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Its a bodybuilding forum with a steroid section , there are thousands of comments already posted up about steroids ,whoever mentioned them first is irrelevant, whats relevant he is on a forum with a steroid section so he is obviously going to read about them you fool.


Why am I going to read about them I don't want to use them I don't want to read about them so it would be a wast of my time to read about them when I could read about exisise and dieting please can we just leave this argument now it is getting old I'm not going to even look at the steroids page

Thanks


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

matthewr7935 said:


> I'm 14 years old and I am 14 stone I am big builded but want to loose the weight I can I have been going to the gym doing weights and going jogging but I struggling to loose fat but I am gaining muscle how can I loose a lot I fat in a short time
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion, the best way to loose fat quickly is eat less and layer up and go on a long run, that will make you loose off that unwanted fat!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> In my opinion, the best way to loose fat quickly is eat less and layer up and go on a long run, that will make you loose off that unwanted fat!


Thanks I go for a run every data day and use my school gym on a Tuesday I do running and rowing and at home I do weights press ups sit-ups and my own running machine and punch bag thanks for advice


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Keep going mate, we are cheering you on!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Charlie14 said:


> Keep going mate, we are cheering you on!


Thanks my nan and grandad went shoping today and bought me a lots of fruit for pack lunch at school I have also got the bread which is healthy


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

boxer939 said:


> plenty of ephidrine, clen, tren and winstrol 100mg of each before p.e.


Sorry new to this what is ephidrine and every thing else you just said


----------



## PGI95 (Mar 5, 2014)

lol


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi can any one help me I worked it out that I need about 2000 calories per day if I was to weigh out my food what would it be have looked at the different things on diet but can't work it out

Thanks


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

matthewr7935 said:


> Sorry new to this what is ephidrine and every thing else you just said


Ignore this clown talking about these things pal. Thinks he is funny!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

big vin said:


> Its a bodybuilding forum with a steroid section , there are thousands of comments already posted up about steroids ,whoever mentioned them first is irrelevant, whats relevant he is on a forum with a steroid section so he is obviously going to read about them you fool.


It has a section about diet and training for girls, doesn't mean he's going to read it though, does it?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> It has a section about diet and training for girls, doesn't mean he's going to read it though, does it?


Apparently he knows all about steroids he says they taught him at school , the lad is a clown


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> Apparently he knows all about steroids he says they taught him at school , the lad is a clown


What I don't know what they are we got taught at school that they are bad for you that is all our teacher didn't go in to detail


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> What I don't know what they are we got taught at school that they are bad for you that is all our teacher didn't go in to detail


lol go to bed


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> lol go to bed


No my bed time isn't for when ever I want as it's Friday lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> No my bed time isn't for when ever I want as it's Friday lol


shouldnt you be on facebook or something like all other kids your age


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

big vin said:


> shouldnt you be on facebook or something like all other kids your age


Ya but it bores me personally I don't play xbox a lot or things like that plus I am on Facebook but it come up on my phone (broke my laptop) so I have to use my phone all the time now


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

I honestly believe that you just burn more calories than you eat and your going in the right direction for general weight loss


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi can any one help me I worked it out that I need about 2000 calories per day if I was to weigh out my food what would it be have looked at the different things on diet but can't work it out
> 
> Thanks


With an app such as Myfitnesspal you can put in how much you've ate and drank, then it will calculate macros, calories consumed an more out for you.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> With an app such as Myfitnesspal you can put in how much you've ate and drank, then it will calculate macros, calories consumed an more out for you.


Thanks I check it out


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Eat healthy, little and often is the key.

Don't ever just stop eating...You will lose muscle mass and no one wants that!

Your best bet would be to join a rugby/football (Preferably rugby because we all know football is a woman's sport) and you'll see the weight fly off you.

And don't mind 'Big Vin' he is just grumpy because his steroids made him fat rather than defined


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Eat healthy, little and often is the key.
> 
> Don't ever just stop eating...You will lose muscle mass and no one wants that!
> 
> ...


Thanks I used to play rugby as I am big builded but it closed I have been using the school gym after school with running and machines like that


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> With an app such as Myfitnesspal you can put in how much you've ate and drank, then it will calculate macros, calories consumed an more out for you.


Got it it is amazing


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Got it it is amazing


 :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

matthewr7935 said:


> I'm 14 years old and I am 14 stone I am big builded but want to loose the weight I can I have been going to the gym doing weights and going jogging but I struggling to loose fat but I am gaining muscle how can I loose a lot I fat in a short time
> 
> Thanks


Read the stickies in the relevant sections mate. Dont try to loose a lot of fat in a short time. Nice and steady lose is better.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Read the stickies in the relevant sections mate. Dont try to loose a lot of fat in a short time. Nice and steady lose is better.


Ok thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone one quick question if I was to work with weights would the fat turn into muscle or would I have to work of the fat to see the muscle

Thanks


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Get up half an hour early and go for a walk on an empty stomach.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Robbiedbee said:


> Get up half an hour early and go for a walk on an empty stomach.


Thanks for advice


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

When you do weights you burn some fat, turning it to muscle, but you have to do cardio also after weights for 30-40 mins in order to burn more fat. But even if you just exercise you have to eat healthy aswell. I am sure there are some articles/topics here that will help you achieve your goals.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

gymlady said:


> When you do weights you burn some fat, turning it to muscle, but you have to do cardio also after weights for 30-40 mins in order to burn more fat. But even if you just exercise you have to eat healthy aswell. I am sure there are some articles/topics here that will help you achieve your goals.


Thanks I am eating healthy but finding it harder now Easter is almost here thanks I didn't know I had to do cardio as well I have been having just one day for cardio


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks I am eating healthy but finding it harder now Easter is almost here thanks I didn't know I had to do cardio as well I have been having just one day for cardio


cardio helps , so try to run or walk or do step for 30 mins after your weights workout, avoid cardio after legs day tho.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

gymlady said:


> cardio helps , so try to run or walk or do step for 30 mins after your weights workout, avoid cardio after legs day tho.


Thanks learned something new I'm glad you said not after leg days there my favourite days as you can feel it on your legs the next day


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If your big (fat) when you use the cardio machines take your time, keep your heart rate 130 beats per minute, just get slightly breathless and you will be able to burn off hundreds of calories, if you jump on a cardio machine and run like hell youll only burn off a few calories before your worn out. When you get near the end of your cardio workout then go fast for the last few minutes, this will keep you burning calories for longer. Also do your cardio on seperate days from your weights if you can. If you cant then do your weights before you do your cardio so you get the most from your energy. If you train weights after cardio youll be already tired.

Do or dont do these things :-

Drink a large glass of water before you eat.

Eat from a blue plate.

Avoid fizzy pop, you will see fat people drinking their calories. (look at what fat people have in their shopping baskets)

Try not to eat carbs after 230pm. Carbs are bread, pasta, rice and potatoes.

Do eat real meat and green veg after 230pm.

Eat as much of these foods as you like :-

asparagus

beet

broccoli

cabbage (green)

carrot

cauliflower

celery

Chile peppers (hot)

cucumber

dandelion

endive

garden cress

garlic

green beans

lettuce

onion

papaya

radishes

spinach

turnip

and know this, low fat food labels do not mean low calorie.

These few tips will help you get started.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi everyone one quick question if I was to work with weights would the fat turn into muscle or would I have to work of the fat to see the muscle
> 
> Thanks


Fat doesn't turn into muscle mate. You have to lose the fat and gain muscle, which requires 2 different kind of diets.

To lose weight and fat, you need to be in a calorie deficit. To gain muscle you have to be in calorie surplus.  So you have to stick to one or the other, and then switch over when it's time for it.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its also worth learning to boil eggs, they are handy to carry around for a snack.

get the water boiling (use a saucepan lid).

Drop the eggs in and boil for exactly six and a half minutes.

At six and a half minutes put them in cold water for a few minutes.

Peel and enjoy.

Boiled eggs make a great snack and beat the hell out of a bag of crisps and a snickers bar.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> I'm 14 years old and I am 14 stone I am big builded but want to loose the weight I can I have been going to the gym doing weights and going jogging but I struggling to loose fat but I am gaining muscle how can I loose a lot I fat in a short time
> 
> Thanks


If you are gaining muscle now, then the numbers on the scale are not going to be a true indication of your fat loss. You have probably lost more fat than what the nubers show, because you have gained muscle at the same time.

Go by size, and how you look in the mirror.

There are no quick fixes, especially at your age. You just have to be patient. If you loss too much too quickly, you will also be loosing muscle. Then when you go back to eating normal you will just gain it all back, but wha you gain will be just fat. As a result you will end up fatter than you are now.

I know that isn't what you want to hear, but it's the truth of the matter.

It has taken my 10 months to loose 25 pounds of fat while gaining 30 pounds of muscle. But that was with gear, and you are wayyy too young to even think about that at 14.

Just keep doing what you're doing. As you gain muscle, your matabalism will increase, and you will speed up the fat loss.

It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

danefox said:


> If you are gaining muscle now, then the numbers on the scale are not going to be a true indication of your fat loss. You have probably lost more fat than what the nubers show, because you have gained muscle at the same time.
> 
> Go by size, and how you look in the mirror.
> 
> ...


I have all the weights and bars and benches thanks for advice I have lost about 8lb from the start of the year and that is just by doing exisise and cutting out sweets and fizzy starting my prober diet on Monday I have been decreasing my calories and eating more vegs to fill me up


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> Its also worth learning to boil eggs, they are handy to carry around for a snack.
> 
> get the water boiling (use a saucepan lid).
> 
> ...


I know how to boil eggs I will try it I have boiled eggs for breakfast a lot as it is easy and filling


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Fat doesn't turn into muscle mate. You have to lose the fat and gain muscle, which requires 2 different kind of diets.
> 
> To lose weight and fat, you need to be in a calorie deficit. To gain muscle you have to be in calorie surplus.  So you have to stick to one or the other, and then switch over when it's time for it.


Thanks I have decreased my calories at the moment so I am loosing weight I think that is the best thing then when I loose it all I will change it up I think I will keep up with the muscle exisise so I keep strong and In a routine for weights instead of doing cardio all the time


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> If your big (fat) when you use the cardio machines take your time, keep your heart rate 130 beats per minute, just get slightly breathless and you will be able to burn off hundreds of calories, if you jump on a cardio machine and run like hell youll only burn off a few calories before your worn out. When you get near the end of your cardio workout then go fast for the last few minutes, this will keep you burning calories for longer. Also do your cardio on seperate days from your weights if you can. If you cant then do your weights before you do your cardio so you get the most from your energy. If you train weights after cardio youll be already tired.
> 
> Do or dont do these things :-
> 
> ...


Thanks why eat from a blue plate and il keep that in mind about the carbs as I quite often have pasta for my dinner


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

One last question for today are vibration plates any good my uncle and my mum and dad just got one I think it is cheating really but if it works might be worth it for 30 mins a day plus my work out what do you all think


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> One last question for today are vibration plates any good my uncle and my mum and dad just got one I think it is cheating really but if it works might be worth it for 30 mins a day plus my work out what do you all think


No. Go out for a walk instead


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> No. Go out for a walk instead


What so don't use it at all


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> What so don't use it at all


There hasn't really been enough studies showing that it should help. But it's found that quite a few people end up injuring themselves, as it's done incorrectly.

I've never tried one myself though.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> There hasn't really been enough studies showing that it should help. But it's found that quite a few people end up injuring themselves, as it's done incorrectly.
> 
> I've never tried one myself though.


Ok thanks


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ok thanks


Np


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The blue plate is a mind trick, it tells your subconscious to eat less.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> The blue plate is a mind trick, it tells your subconscious to eat less.


Ok thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone I am getting a lot better with my diet

Breakfast Special K or boiled eggs

Lunch ham sandwhich with seeded bread and low calorie crisps they are walkers pops and a fruit , weat and milk chocolate bar

For dinner it changes a little bit but changes my potatoes for sweet potatoes and eating more chickens and beef and I'm drinking a lot more water

I have noticed that I have got more energy then before

Thanks every one for there advice


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi everyone I am getting a lot better with my diet
> 
> Breakfast Special K or boiled eggs
> 
> ...


Have you weighed yourself have you actually lost any weight yet ?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ya I have lost 3lb as I went on holiday for two weeks since I started and it got a lot harder to get my diet right


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am using my fitness pal on my phone to help


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone else get niggled by the fact that about 50% of the users of bodybuilding and fitness forums cannot spell "lose" correctly?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Anyone else get niggled by the fact that about 50% of the users of bodybuilding and fitness forums cannot spell "lose" correctly?


I have only just noticed that I will have to change it lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi everyone I am getting a lot better with my diet
> 
> Breakfast Special K or boiled eggs
> 
> ...


Low calorie crisps... Mate, come on!  Eat some almonds or something instead.. :thumb:

But it sounds good that you have more energy now and you're drinking more water! Bit by bit, you're getting healthier and you're going in the right direction!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Low calorie crisps... Mate, come on!  Eat some almonds or something instead.. :thumb:
> 
> But it sounds good that you have more energy now and you're drinking more water! Bit by bit, you're getting healthier and you're going in the right direction!


Thanks I know I should change the crisps but there ok for now I am going to change the soon but I will finish them first as there is only enough for this week then have the almonds next week


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

big vin said:


> Have you weighed yourself have you actually lost any weight yet ?


Why are you giving a 14 year old asking for help abuse? How old are you?

You're a f*u*cking co*c*k mate :no:

Keep up your efforts at losing weight lad, push some weights and by the time you are of the legal drinking age you'll be fighting off the women with a stick :rockon:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Why are you giving a 14 year old asking for help abuse? How old are you?
> 
> You're a f*u*cking co*c*k mate :no:
> 
> ...


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just been reading through this....

Mate your 14 years old and talking about struggling around easter etc. You are young, enjoy it while you can.

Fair enough if you enjoy training then do it. Diet wise if you choose to do something like this then go for it but read the stickies. You have posted your diet up twice and the only thing that has changed is you now have low calorie crisps and someone responds saying eat almonds. Half the crisps now days are cooked in sunflower oil and low in sugar and salt so just make sure you look at the pack before you buy them.

To summarise:

-If you want to exercise and enjoy weights - DO IT

-If you want lose weight and want advice from here - Read the stickies

But at the end of the day enjoy your teens, have some treats


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Just been reading through this....
> 
> Mate your 14 years old and talking about struggling around easter etc. You are young, enjoy it while you can.
> 
> ...


Thanks don't worry I am enjoying my teens and my breakfast has changes as well lol I love doing cardio and using weights but it is only this year I realised it and now Easter has gone I not eating hardly any chocolate now maybe a small bar here and there but only if I haven reached my calories

Thanks for advice


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi every one I have just weighed my self with more actuate scales and I have actually lost 5 lb which has giving me a bit of a boost for my goal


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate you spent a good portion of this thread hurling abuse at him telling him to get off the forum and play his xbox or some sh*i*t. I cringed at the first insult and continued to cringe all the way through. You are a man he's barely touched puberty and you feel the need to give him abuse what does that say about you? He came here desperate for knowledge on how to lose weight - I'm guessing you probably know a thing or two about losing weight as well, you tight c*u*nt.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Mate you spent a good portion of this thread hurling abuse at him telling him to get off the forum and play his xbox or some sh*i*t. I cringed at the first insult and continued to cringe all the way through. You are a man he's barely touched puberty and you feel the need to give him abuse what does that say about you? He came here desperate for knowledge on how to lose weight - I'm guessing you probably know a thing or two about losing weight as well, you tight c*u*nt.


I did not abuse him i told him how to lose weight by decreasing calories i was asking if he had lost weight the lad is 14 its no big issue


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Why is every on starting a new argument


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hate cardio in the heat can't get cool


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hate cardio in the heat can't get cool


Run at about 6-7 (Day or night)

Take water and wear correct cardio clothes


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Run at about 6-7 (Day or night)
> 
> Take water and wear correct cardio clothes


Thanks never thought about going later went on a running machine today so couldn't escape it but will keep that in mind


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quick question

Does walking on a empty stomach burn fat


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks never thought about going later went on a running machine today so couldn't escape it but will keep that in mind


Oh I assumed you were out in the streets running mate, sorry, depending on the conditions in the gym your going to it might not make a difference lol

Your only 14 so seek parents permission before hitting the pavements - But I find a hell of a lot easier running outside than on a machine.

Good luck budd!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Quick question
> 
> Does walking on a empty stomach burn fat


Don't really know enough to comment accurately to be honest (Bulking bro!)

Iv read a few people do it on a cutting cycle, so I would guess it is good for burning fat...But don't take my word as fact, I'm not too sure to be honest.

Personally, I'd always recommend having food/energy in your system regardless of what exercise your doing...no need to go extreme with the dieting/not eating...Just keep it healthy & little and often and you'll lose weight


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Oh I assumed you were out in the streets running mate, sorry, depending on the conditions in the gym your going to it might not make a difference lol
> 
> Your only 14 so seek parents permission before hitting the pavements - But I find a hell of a lot easier running outside than on a machine.
> 
> Good luck budd!


Thanks been running out side before decently going to try this as I love near the sea so it is cool in the morning finally talked my dad into getting fit as well so I can go on longer runs


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Don't really know enough to comment accurately to be honest (Bulking bro!)
> 
> Iv read a few people do it on a cutting cycle, so I would guess it is good for burning fat...But don't take my word as fact, I'm not too sure to be honest.
> 
> Personally, I'd always recommend having food/energy in your system regardless of what exercise your doing...no need to go extreme with the dieting/not eating...Just keep it healthy & little and often and you'll lose weight


Thanks I have started taking my dog on longer walks but I walk him as soon as I get up so wasn't sure thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi guys I have sorted out my diet to the best and closest I can get it at my age

Breakfast: boild eggs or Special K

Lunch: chicken 1 breast with veg

Dinner: sweet potato chicken/turkey/fish with veg

I'm trying to drink as much water as possible and hardly even having any fizz if I do it is when I'm out with my friends while there eating the McDonalds or KFC I will just get a drink and only had one takeout in 3 months and that was a KFC a few weeks back after playing football for a whole day

Lost about 9lb


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi guys I have sorted out my diet to the best and closest I can get it at my age
> 
> Breakfast: boild eggs or Special K
> 
> ...


Great job mate! Glad to hear that it's going well for you! You're also still growing, so in reality you may actually have lost more than that! 

Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Good advice given above...but it's 'lose' weight not 'loose'. Example - If I lose weight, hopefully these trousers will feel loose. English lesson over lol :smartass:

Well done on your progress pal.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Great job mate! Glad to hear that it's going well for you! You're also still growing, so in reality you may actually have lost more than that!
> 
> Keep it up! :thumbup1:


Thanks and my mates said I'm looking thiner me trying to lose weight has got one of my other friends trying as well


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

sciatic said:


> Good advice given above...but it's 'lose' weight not 'loose'. Example - If I lose weight, hopefully these trousers will feel loose. English lesson over lol :smartass:
> 
> Well done on your progress pal.


I know English isn't my best subject lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks and my mates said I'm looking thiner me trying to lose weight has got one of my other friends trying as well


That's great! But remember to have fun sometimes too! :laugh:

You've done very well so far! How much more are you looking to lose?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> That's great! But remember to have fun sometimes too! :laugh:
> 
> You've done very well so far! How much more are you looking to lose?


Dunno started playing football with my friends for fun and not sure want to be able to get down to 12 stone then start looking at building muscle I'm still going with weight lifting but trying to do more cardio


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

matthewr7935 said:


> Dunno started playing football with my friends for fun and not sure want to be able to get down to 12 stone then start looking at building muscle I'm still going with weight lifting but trying to do more cardio


 :thumb: Keep it updated and ask any questions if you are unsure of anything! I've subscribed to this thread to follow the progress!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Why do so many people not know how to spell the word LOSE?all I see everywhere is LOOSE


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why do so many people not know how to spell the word LOSE?all I see everywhere is LOOSE


I'm 14 and a very bad speller that's my excuse lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Why do so many people not know how to spell the word LOSE?all I see everywhere is LOOSE


Mate, you forgot a punctuation mark in the end. Also missed a Capital "A" after a sentence. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Mate, you forgot a punctuation mark in the end. Also missed a Capital "A" after a sentence. :lol:


soRy


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thought I would do a little update with my training

With my weights I'm doing a three day split so I'm resting for three days and in them three days I am trying to do more cardio went swimming today and joining horizon leisure Centres gym it's 2 pound every time I go in there so it works ok


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well done pal! Just keep it up and before you know it you will be sorted. I'm in the same boat as you and need to shred like 2 stones. So you kind of inspiring me as I'm 30 to not give up


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

Keep it up. If you want a good body its hard work for all of us. Dont matter if your 60 or 18, a fitness program is hard for us all. You have to WANT to do it and not just feel you HAVE to. If you realy dont feel you dont want to do it or its to much hard work ??? Then be like everybody else you walk past in the street. I sure hope to see a picture of you in two years time with 17 inch arms. Think you can do it ???, we challenge you ;^)


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

dallas said:


> Keep it up. If you want a good body its hard work for all of us. Dont matter if your 60 or 18, a fitness program is hard for us all. You have to WANT to do it and not just feel you HAVE to. If you realy dont feel you dont want to do it or its to much hard work ??? Then be like everybody else you walk past in the street. I sure hope to see a picture of you in two years time with 17 inch arms. Think you can do it ???, we challenge you ;^)


Ok I like a challange


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> Well done pal! Just keep it up and before you know it you will be sorted. I'm in the same boat as you and need to shred like 2 stones. So you kind of inspiring me as I'm 30 to not give up


Thanks and good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good work mate


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi guys just a little update i have just got the encyclopaedia of modern body building

It got so much information in it from dieting and muscles and now it's the holidays I have got my diet perfect I have omelette for breakfast chicken and whole mil bread for lunch with some vegetables and for dinner I been having sweet potatoes chicken or turkey or fish and vegetables I'm still trying to dink as much water as possible

So I now weigh 13stone 13 which I think is amazing as at the beginning of the year I weighed 14 stone 8 I'm going to try and get down to around 12 and a half stone then I'm going to try and build muscle


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi guys I got a question I have got a blister which hurts bad with in the first day it popped as well so there is like this bottom layer of skin this is because of a change in my school uniform so instead of wearing trainers I have to wear proper shoes now and tie and blazer which really sucks should I carry on training as normal but just skip the ones which are pain full every day when I get home I soak it in how water I got a different pair of shoes which still rub a little but not no where near as bad any remedies or recommendation on healing it so I can get back to cardio and certain weight training I have been putting plasters on it


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi guys I got a question I have got a blister which hurts bad with in the first day it popped as well so there is like this bottom layer of skin this is because of a change in my school uniform so instead of wearing trainers I have to wear proper shoes now and tie and blazer which really sucks should I carry on training as normal but just skip the ones which are pain full every day when I get home I soak it in how water I got a different pair of shoes which still rub a little but not no where near as bad any remedies or recommendation on healing it so I can get back to cardio and certain weight training I have been putting plasters on it
> View attachment 157722


which ones are painfull ? Running ?

stick some duct tape on it and stop whining.

keep it up tho mate sounds like your doing well, good on ya.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> which ones are painfull ? Running ?
> 
> stick some duct tape on it and stop whining.
> 
> keep it up tho mate sounds like your doing well, good on ya.


Ok I'm not whining I didn't Know if running would stop it from healing and is duck tape acutely work I know someone and she wrapped her foot in kitchen roll and duck tape as her mum didn't have any plasters


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> which ones are painfull ? Running ?
> 
> stick some duct tape on it and stop whining.
> 
> keep it up tho mate sounds like your doing well, good on ya.


Ow an thanks let my self slip with diet over the holiday but been very strict for the last 2 weeks tried Quorn mince and I heard it was healthy and full if protein and also cheaper for my parents and I didn't find it that bad I heard other people hate it I made a cottage pie with it tasted nice need to try and get my foot sorted for running as I have a bleep test next week In school which is running from one end of the room to the other it is hard but love to see if I have improved


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

matthewr7935 said:


> Ok I'm not whining I didn't Know if running would stop it from healing and is duck tape acutely work I know someone and she wrapped her foot in kitchen roll and duck tape as her mum didn't have any plasters


put a plaster on it then duct tape over that for extra protection


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

boxer939 said:


> tren


What does tren meab


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> put a plaster on it then duct tape over that for extra protection


Thanks will do that


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Can someone help me please at the moment I Train on a Monday Wednesday and a Friday at my school the gym is open after school on a Wednesday day to use all the cardio machines will it still be ok to train say Monday Tuesday and Thursday would that be ok


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Would this be okay


----------



## Raf (Sep 11, 2014)

I find taking pictures once a month is the best way to see your progress and forget the scales.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi every one I want to start jogging more should I jog every day or just in my rest days from weights


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Running every day won't hurt. Have you lost any weight?

Apparently, weight training burns more calories than cardio but you want to lose weight, not put on muscle.

Your weight training, do you go as heavy as you can with low reps or pretty light with lots of reps?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

A trick is if your feelling hungry snack on something little like green olives, i love snackin on them they do contain fat calories but you wont be able to eat a lot of them because the taste is qwite rich. Never eat big meals whatever meals your havein now cut them in half and bring your own healthy food for school because school meals are ****, i think they might have changed since i was at school because i knewst to have turkey twizzlers which are like banned now end up going to prison for eating them now. And stop skipping PE lessons you fatty, PE is there for a reason, if PE isnt enough for you join a gym


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

armor king said:


> A trick is if your feelling hungry snack on something little like green olives, i love snackin on them they do contain fat calories but you wont be able to eat a lot of them because the taste is qwite rich. Never eat big meals whatever meals your havein now cut them in half and bring your own healthy food for school because school meals are ****, i think they might have changed since i was at school because i knewst to have turkey twizzlers which are like banned now end up going to prison for eating them now. And stop skipping PE lessons you fatty, PE is there for a reason, if PE isnt enough for you join a gym


That's slightly harsh!! The young lad is obviously conscious about his weight and your calling him a "fatty"?! He could be a tall 14 year old.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> That's slightly harsh!! The young lad is obviously conscious about his weight and your calling him a "fatty"?! He could be a tall 14 year old.


Lol


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

armor king said:


> A trick is if your feelling hungry snack on something little like green olives, i love snackin on them they do contain fat calories but you wont be able to eat a lot of them because the taste is qwite rich. Never eat big meals whatever meals your havein now cut them in half and bring your own healthy food for school because school meals are ****, i think they might have changed since i was at school because i knewst to have turkey twizzlers which are like banned now end up going to prison for eating them now. And stop skipping PE lessons you fatty, PE is there for a reason, if PE isnt enough for you join a gym


I never skipped a pe lesson and fair I am a fatty lol I really enjoy all the different sports and if it wasn't for pe I wouldn't be losing weight now


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Craig92 said:


> Running every day won't hurt. Have you lost any weight?
> 
> Apparently, weight training burns more calories than cardio but you want to lose weight, not put on muscle.
> 
> Your weight training, do you go as heavy as you can with low reps or pretty light with lots of reps?


I train as heavy as I can with 8 reps 3 sets I do compound lifts such as deadlift squat bench press I also added in shoulder press treisep lifts and bicep curls


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Craig92 said:


> Running every day won't hurt. Have you lost any weight?
> 
> Apparently, weight training burns more calories than cardio but you want to lose weight, not put on muscle.
> 
> Your weight training, do you go as heavy as you can with low reps or pretty light with lots of reps?


And I have lost a stone with dieting on and off and not training probably


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Craig92 said:


> That's slightly harsh!! The young lad is obviously conscious about his weight and your calling him a "fatty"?! He could be a tall 14 year old.


It's ok lol im 5ft 8 tall so not that tall


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey! Don't stress too much. 

You're only 14 and you don't want to start 'dieting" whilst you're still growing. The best thing you can do now is to make small, smart changes to your food choices (choose healthy, wholesome foods instead of processed 'junk' foods) and continue with your sports and gym training.

You will go through a lot of growing and your body will naturally change for the better without causing detriment from 'dieting', as such.

The small changes will have a very big impact on your weight, naturally and without causing stress to you and your body.

If you want to speed things up, just gradually implement small changes... cut back on high calorie sweeties and processed foods, but don't deprive your body of the GOOD nutritious foods.

Don't be put off the forums either - you are most welcome here, the more you learn and take an interest in your health, the smarter and better choices you will make. You can usually find some great advice around here. Good luck!


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hey! Don't stress too much.
> 
> You're only 14 and you don't want to start 'dieting" whilst you're still growing. The best thing you can do now is to make small, smart changes to your food choices (choose healthy, wholesome foods instead of processed 'junk' foods) and continue with your sports and gym training.
> 
> ...


I don't want the 6 pack and every thing I have been speaking to a powerlifting and going to start going to his gym my breakfast is egg and a glass of milk

Lunch chicken sandwich

Snack medley bar

Dinner

Chicken veg and sweet potato

Snack special Kay

I want to lose weight because power lifters normally just bulk so I want to lose some body fat so when I start going the the strong mans gym in February I can bulk and get build muscle I'm trying to drink 2 litres of water a day


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

At 14 you shouldn't really be chasing weight loss. You will regret other implications that weight loss diets may possibly have on your natural growth and health down the line. Eat 3-4 meals of decent food a day with protein(chicken, fish(salmon>tuna), beef, lamb, pork etc...) and good carbs(potatoes/rice/occasional chips - you are 14 after all), veg, and drink milk(full fat - studies show fat loss with full fat over skimmed variations) and have a little cheese as you need calcium too.

Play some sport and keep active with some resistance training - dips, chin ups and you'll soon be on your way to being one of the better shape 15-18 year olds ;0)


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

RocoElBurn said:


> At 14 you shouldn't really be chasing weight loss. You will regret other implications that weight loss diets may possibly have on your natural growth and health down the line. Eat 3-4 meals of decent food a day with protein(chicken, fish(salmon>tuna), beef, lamb, pork etc...) and good carbs(potatoes/rice/occasional chips - you are 14 after all), veg, and drink milk(full fat - studies show fat loss with full fat over skimmed variations) and have a little cheese as you need calcium too.
> 
> Play some sport and keep active with some resistance training - dips, chin ups and you'll soon be on your way to being one of the better shape 15-18 year olds ;0)


Thanks I really enjoy weight lifting and I'm about to start playing rugby as well I want to get my fitness up and look healthy and thanks for the advice I will try the resistance training must admit these are my two worst lol I want to be able to do at least 5 by February


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

I posted what I eat above is this ok


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

matthewr7935 said:


> Thanks I really enjoy weight lifting and I'm about to start playing rugby as well I want to get my fitness up and look healthy and thanks for the advice I will try the resistance training must admit these are my two worst lol I want to be able to do at least 5 by February


I posted it above is this ok for what I eat


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

matthewr7935 said:


> I posted what I eat above is this ok


It doesn't look too bad to be honest, but do adjust if you aren't getting the results you want. For rugby you really want progress in speed and strength over weight loss, so eat for performance and keep it sensible and the look should follow.


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

RocoElBurn said:


> It doesn't look too bad to be honest, but do adjust if you aren't getting the results you want. For rugby you really want progress in speed and strength over weight loss, so eat for performance and keep it sensible and the look should follow.


Thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone thanks for all the advice u all gave for anyone that is wondering i joined a proper weight lifting gym and got from basicly 15 stone when i started to 12.7 i not really fussed about losing weight now i just tryi g to get stronger thanks to evrey one who helped me


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done bud keep it up


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

matthewr7935 said:


> Hi everyone thanks for all the advice u all gave for anyone that is wondering i joined a proper weight lifting gym and got from basicly 15 stone when i started to 12.7 i not really fussed about losing weight now i just tryi g to get stronger thanks to evrey one who helped me


is that you with eddie hall in your pic mate?

Well done on the progress.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Hi everyone thanks for all the advice u all gave for anyone that is wondering i joined a proper weight lifting gym and got from basicly 15 stone when i started to 12.7 i not really fussed about losing weight now i just tryi g to get stronger thanks to evrey one who helped me


Nice, any comparison pics?


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> is that you with eddie hall in your pic mate?
> 
> Well done on the progress.


hi and yeah it is met him and servicus in blue water in February and thanks


----------



## matthewr7935 (Mar 22, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Nice, any comparison pics?


yeah will put them up as have to dig them out from drop box the first one isnt that good but you can still see body size


----------

